# T.V. shows that you feel embarrassed for following.



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Post 'em. Mine is this.

Shut up it's good.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

I've stopped watching TV...

Inb4 heathen heretic and all that other crap....


----------



## Icky (Apr 21, 2010)

...what?

Mine is The Celebrity Apprentice. I dunno, it just feels weird talking about it with others.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have tv.


----------



## zesty (Apr 21, 2010)

My friend and I used to watch Project Runway once in awhile


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 21, 2010)

House, for some reason I still watch it even though I hate dramas.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 22, 2010)

The Big Bang Theory

I usually hate sitcoms but I just can't seem to help myself. >: My friend used to watch it in his flat all the time, I blame him.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 22, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> House, for some reason I still watch it even though I hate dramas.



Probably because House is freaking awesome.

Though the newest episodes are a bit stale. It's just not the same without him popping pills and obsessively looking for insane ways to get high.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 22, 2010)

Let see...

Whenever VH1 comes out with an_ I Love the..._, I immediately jump all over that shit. Fucking love it and I don't know why. Granted, they aren't making anymore and they refused to just run with it and talk about the 60s on back.. but still.
_
That 70's Show_, even though I hate Aston Kutcher and its one of those multi-camera sitcoms and its been off the air for like.. 2 years. ...Don't blame me though, I got into it like 8 months ago.

_All in the Family_, even though it makes me feels old and no one under 35 remembers that show.


...That's all I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Post 'em. Mine is this.
> 
> Shut up it's good.



DUDE!  YES!! 

Okay, don't have cable, but here are my guilty pleasures.

Squidbillies
Moral Orel
Judge Judy
Hoarders
Hell's Kitchen
Marriage Ref's
...and I just discovered Kristie Alley's Big Life.  Lord that woman is awesome!


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 22, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Probably because House is freaking awesome.
> 
> Though the newest episodes are a bit stale. It's just not the same without him popping pills and obsessively looking for insane ways to get high.


 
Yea, he's just not the same guy when he's not drugged out of his mind =(, although I loved the episode with the hospital on lockdown. That was some funny shit.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay...one more guilty pleasure.  mutha-f@#$in' South Park!   The 2 part 200th episode was freaking amazing!  Vulgar yes, but it never fails to make you think, and laugh your butt off


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 22, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> Yea, he's just not the same guy when he's not drugged out of his mind =(, although I loved the episode with the hospital on lockdown. That was some funny shit.



I haven't seen that one yet. Not following it as obsessively as I used to now that he's not taking acid to get rid of headaches and etc.
The one where House learns to cook and is pretty much acting as a housewife to Wilson was pretty lol too.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 22, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> I haven't seen that one yet. Not following it as obsessively as I used to now that he's not taking acid to get rid of headaches and etc.
> The one where House learns to cook and is pretty much acting as a housewife to Wilson was pretty lol too.


 
lol I forgot about that one. You'll need to ask for details on the lockdown though, I try not to give unwanted spoilers.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 22, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> The Big Bang Theory
> 
> I usually hate sitcoms but I just can't seem to help myself. >: My friend used to watch it in his flat all the time, I blame him.



You took mine....


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 22, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> You took mine....



Bwahaha. :evil:



Dasaki said:


> lol I forgot about that one. You'll need to ask for details on the lockdown though, I try not to give unwanted spoilers.



S'alright, I'll probably make a point to watch it soon now that someone's confirmed it's good.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 22, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Okay...one more guilty pleasure.  mutha-f@#$in' South Park!   The 2 part 200th episode was freaking amazing!  Vulgar yes, but it never fails to make you think, and laugh your butt off



Muslims are raeg after that XD

lol, Barboobra.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 22, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Bwahaha. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> S'alright, I'll probably make a point to watch it soon now that someone's confirmed it's good.



I have massive nunchuck skills. http:///www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRyDcB7qQFo


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 22, 2010)

Back in the Toonami days I found myself watching Hamtaro....I think it was before an actually good show that's why xD


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 22, 2010)

Embarrassed?  Nah, but I seem to be the only one to watch Big Brother in the freaking college, except the psychology teachers & students who are forced to watch reality tv & try to analyze the participants.


----------



## Karimah (Apr 22, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Back in the Toonami days I found myself watching Hamtaro....I think it was before an actually good show that's why xD



Hamtaro was the shit. But I think you're right, it was before something epic and I managed to get addicted.

SD Gundam. My life is worthless.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Bones, which is one of the only somewhat interesting shows I get on antenna TV.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 22, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Hamtaro was the shit. But I think you're right, it was before something epic and I managed to get addicted.
> 
> SD Gundam. My life is worthless.



SD Gundam wooooo! If only that show had a second season....the Zako bots were hilarious! I was quite fond of the characters - both heroes and villains ^o^


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Bones, which is one of the only somewhat interesting shows I get on antenna TV.


 
People still use antennas, WTF? But on tipic, Bones is another fave of mine =3.


----------



## Karimah (Apr 23, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> SD Gundam wooooo! If only that show had a second season....the Zako bots were hilarious! I was quite fond of the characters - both heroes and villains ^o^



Ah it makes me yearn for the good old days when cartoons didn't have to be about transforming into various aliens or food. SD Gundam would make me laugh each time I watched it XP. I was butthurt when it vanished off the air, same with Hamtaro <.<.


Totally Spies. I ran home to watch it every day.


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

I feel embarrassed not because I followed American Idol, but because I used to watch it

I didn't watch this last season, the season before it was the last one that I followed sort of (Adam Lambert, end of story)

And Hamtaro


----------

